# Future projects (weekend finds)



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Well, first flea market was a bust. I did find a $600 stanley #1 which I passed on. It was in good shape, but I just wasn't quit ready to drop $600 on something I just wouldn't use.

But what did I find, look on the bench:










I find a girlfriend who threw her boyfriend out and decided to go sell his stuff at the flea market. (guys pack up your planes on your way out) Its Sunday and she doesn't want to haul this stuff home.
I asked her how much she wanted for them.
She asked how many I wanted.
I replied I want all of them.
She looked at my wife and said "i think he's messing with me".
My wife said, "No I think he's serious" 
46 molding planes, almost all with a manufacturer stamp, although 2 or 3 different manufactures.
9 molding planes missing parts, most of the 9 are missing blades and wedges.
All in good shape, some have minor rust, but most just need a coat of BLO. $150.

A Bailey #26 transitional, completely restorable $5.










3 W. Butcher chisels 1 1/4 ", 1/2" 1/4" need some handle repair $1.50 ea.
A Swan 1/4" chisel, $1.50.

A loggers helmet, used but in decent shape $3. (always wanted one, but never willing to pay the $50 new price)

Stanley #151 spokeshave, excellent shape. I've been looking for an adjustable blade spoke. $10

A restorable Bedrock 605, rusted but not pitted along with a no-name Stanley knock-off #5 - $15.



















Also some boxwood chisel handles for 50 cents each.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

youre gonna need a bigger truck soon Don … good huntin brother.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

You not only are going to need a bigger truck, but also to add on a new wing to the shop. The Mrs must be understanding…congrats on the find and the Mrs!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Add "receives stolen merchandise" to list… ;=)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I think that's why its called a "flee" market.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

forgot to mention Shane. Saturday was 34 years. This was our anniversary getaway weekend Excursion.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Don, you didn't give that girl your address, did you? I'd hate for her ex to come looking for his stuff! 

Now this next thing I'm going to say is tongue-in-cheek so don't take it wrong, but I'm not entirely kidding:

With all these great planes you've been getting for a song, why don't you sell just one of them and buy yourself a decent camera? You are raking in some great loot, but you're making us look at it all through a fog!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks like a nice outing. I am afraid when I pass my wife will sell all my LN planes for a buck each….

I got out this morning to a large monthly antique sale and saw lots of tools. Picked up a few clamps and some nice carving chisels. Left alot of restorable planes where they laid. K-5 1/2, Type 11 bailey #5, #192, etc.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Looks like you hit the jack pot!! Friend of mine came home one day and found all his stuff on the front lawn including his rifle collection sticking in the ground barrel end first ;-)) It happens ;-)


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Why can't I ever find a deal like that? Heck, the Bedrock alone would have been running more than $150 if I had been there


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Is BLO cheaper by the drum, Don ? I figure you either know or will know the answer to that. ;=)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

EDIT: pictures without the fog.

Charlie, no names were exchanged, cash transaction and 3 hours from home.

David, I'll get back to you on BLO discounts 

Tom, we were actually about 40 minutes from home, following the GPS. Note, I've lived here all my 54 years, but I wasn't sure were we were, my wife spots an antique sign. These were the only 2 planes in the place, and not much else to speak of.

Wayne, we need to start a service. Like a "plane" trust.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

you don´t score Don you steal candy´s….........congrat´s and thanks for making us envy a little 

Dennis


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Ahhhhh…. much better on the photos. Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Good Grief Don, you buy more old planes in a weekend than I *see* in a month. I've been happy to find one or two old planes that I wamt to buy every month or two (including on ebay) and I've never even seen a #1. Most of the planes that I find in the wild are no-name junk or badly rusted (pitted beyond redemption) stanley #5s, there does seem to be a lot of #5s. lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow, that's an amazing score! And yep, it's hard to lay out the cash for a #1 but that was about half of the street prices I've seen over the past couple of years. Maybe next weekend, right? ;-)


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

*Wayne* - I'm going to send you a PM with my address. Please pass it on to your wife and tell her I'll give her a dollar a piece. 

Great haul *Don*. Don't forget you're a woodworker though!  I seem to spend all my time restoring tools at the moment and no time on actual woodworking projects. Still I suppose we all have to go through it if we can't spring for new or just don't want to. Anyhow, someone's got to keep these great tools alive for the next generation.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Way to go! That should keep you busy for a while. I bet you're out hunting again next weekend.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Andy, you're right, but a $10 bedrock? I've really wanted some molding planes just hated the thought of doing it one at a time.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

I would have had my hand in my pocket too Don. You just can't pass something like that up.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

That was a nice hunt!
Wauuu you will be a busy bee now, and what a wonderful set of moldings.
Congrat.
I loved that story, that the girl sold his tools, glad my GF is living in Paris!
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

You need to be nice to her Mads, she is a keeper.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

;-)


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

What a find. Talk about cleaning up - you did it. When you get through restoring what's restorable and find a few parts you['ll have a bargain.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Man that is a really great find and even better prices as far I can tell. But then that is also more planes than I will most likely ever use in my life time.


----------

